# Corey Maggette



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sorry guys for being so negative. It's just that coming into the offseason Mchale promised BIG changes. I basically took that to mean that we could be a shoo in for the finals not to mention division title. 

So far, he has done little. We are still barely playoff bound. 

Corey Maggette reportedly is upset that Clippers offered so much money to radmonavic. Sixers are trying to get him, I would LOVE to get maggette. He is one of the few players available that would put us immediately over the top. 

I know we have been talking about wright, evans, magloire, but those guys wont take us to the other level. 

Minnesota is still far from where KG and I want to be. :/ 

Anyone else a little bit disappointed? 

I'm still secretly hoping that KG and Iverson can somehow find their way together


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't mind having Corey on this team, he's more athletic than Ricky. It is, to me, anyway. The only thing I would least want to be carried into this team is the fact he's injury proned. He don't always play the full 82 games season.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

And who would the Clips want in return for Corey?? Marko Jaric?? :laugh:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

very unlikely... ricky and maggette on the wings is pretty similar styles to be lining up next to each other though.
need a 3pt shooter on the wings


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How about Jaric for Szczerbiak?


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

The only guy I think the clips would consider is Ricky Davis


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> How about Jaric for Szczerbiak?


in a heartbeat


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> The only guy I think the clips would consider is Ricky Davis


Would Minny fans take a Ricky Davis for Maggette trade?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Would Minny fans take a Ricky Davis for Maggette trade?


They are both the same players at least Ricky is not injury prone so probably no.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

if the t-wolves get maggette, expect them to win the divison.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Maggette is a good strong player, but not gaining a lot by swapping the same position and Rashad is out so picking up an injury prone player would be a huge risk.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

They're similar offensively, but Maggette is twice the defender that Ricky is. If Maggette wasn't injury prone, this is would be a wash for me. But the fact that he's missed so many games is tough to ignore.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

as i recall, minnesota is very low in free throw attempts... adding maggette would really help that. 

i think if we could trade ricky for maggette... i would do it. just cause when healthy... maggette is better than ricky, very simple. And with all this health talk, maggette supposedly is getting stronger and more set to play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd very much rather maggette than ricky.
just a better all around player, definately a trade ill do.
health is always an issue with any player but mags would be worth the risk


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

minnesota better go and get maggette, kg and him could play some ball together. He fills some space in minnesotas gaps in my opinion.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

james/maggette/KG is a pretty solid 1,2,3

close to the cassel,spree,KG team


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

james, maggette, kg and foye would make playoffs for sure.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How is Maggette THAT much better then Ricky Davis?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> How is Maggette THAT much better then Ricky Davis?


defence
same offense really, but mags and ricky are in different leagues defensively


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> defence
> same offense really, but mags and ricky are in different leagues defensively


That and Mags is a monster, he's around 6-8 and he's just ripped as Ricky is about 6'5" and is a little scrawny, so Mags is a true SF and Ricky is more of a SG.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> That and Mags is a monster, he's around 6-8 and he's just ripped as Ricky is about 6'5" and is a little scrawny, so Mags is a true SF and Ricky is more of a SG.


No, Maggs is 6-6, while Ricky is 6-7...


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

maggette is 6 6 228 pounds. cut as hell. real low body fat.. 

but maggette is a good rebounder for a SG/SF


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

They both are good rebounders. I would take Maggette's getting to the line over Ricky's ball movement though :-\ Sorry Rick.


----------

